# Charnamrit Of Sikh Babaji



## sachbol (Aug 5, 2011)

Waheguruji ka Khalsa ,Waheguruji ki Fateh,

Yesterday I saw one video clip on You Tube. One Baba (looked like Sikh) was sitting on a throne like chair with 
his (holy) feet in water in  a small plastic tub.

Three ladies were washing his feet and were drinking that water. After the charan snan and drinking the "nectar" the babaji gave 
ashirvad to them.

I will not name the gurdwara but my question is " Is it as per Sikh Maryada?"

Khalsaji please give your views. I may be wrong


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 5, 2011)

The Gurdwara is a DERA and its in MALAYSIA. That particular Baba (called BABEKE from the Malwa region) is DEAD....but hsi son now runs all the deras....
SACH-BOL...Gurbani tells us..SACH SUNAISEE SACH KI BELA..there is a TIME FRAME for even TRUTH....and it must be told at the Right time (Sach ki Bela)...even TRUTH revealed too late is of no use...
GURU NANAK JI NEVER feared telling the TRUTH...that is SIKHI...NIRBHAU...NIRVAIR..Bhai kau ko det naeh..Na behih annat aan. SO if we stand for TRUTH..SACH..lets not be afraid to name Names..places...Babas..and KU-Sants....
1. Gurbani declares clearly as DAY..There is ONLY ONE AMRIT...GURBANI.
Nanak AMRIT EK hai..HOR Amrti Nahin.  Thus calling this amrit is debasing the Highest Gurbani of SGGS.

SAch Sunaisee *SACH KI BELA* !! lol
jarnail Singh MALAYSIA.


----------



## sachbol (Aug 5, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The Gurdwara is a DERA and its in MALAYSIA. That particular Baba (called BABEKE from the Malwa region) is DEAD....but hsi son now runs all the deras....
> SACH-BOL...Gurbani tells us..SACH SUNAISEE SACH KI BELA..there is a TIME FRAME for even TRUTH....and it must be told at the Right time (Sach ki Bela)...even TRUTH revealed too late is of no use...
> GURU NANAK JI NEVER feared telling the TRUTH...that is SIKHI...NIRBHAU...NIRVAIR..Bhai kau ko det naeh..Na behih annat aan. SO if we stand for TRUTH..SACH..lets not be afraid to name Names..places...Babas..and KU-Sants....
> 1. Gurbani declares clearly as DAY..There is ONLY ONE AMRIT...GURBANI.
> ...



I have seen the video again. He was Baba Nahar Singh from Nanaksar.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter who the baba is, the principles remain
* The only amrit is bani
* No person should be treated with such reverance as we are all equal
* Anyone allowing such behaviour must be a fraud as they have a huge ego which shows that are not really connected with Gurbani.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 5, 2011)

sachbol said:


> I have seen the video again. He was Baba Nahar Singh from Nanaksar.



You are absolutley correct. We must stand solidly behind our GURU - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji always. When these people START OFF..they are FORCED by NECESSITY to have the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji parkash...they will say..Guru naal laggoh..Guru walleh bannoo..amrti chhako..BLAH BLAH BLAH..and the moment they have a CAPTIVE CROWD..they begin to show their TRUE COLOURS..as you have seen in the VIDEO ( You should have seen it clearly the very FIRST TIME and Id the Baba !! )  

THIS IS A FACT. THEY ALL NEED the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji DESPERATELY in order to establish their ROOTS...as a Parasite plant initially NEEDS a LIVING HEALTHY TREE to cling on to..BUT soon the Parasite takes over the TREE and KILLS IT..then all you see is the PARASITE !! These are all parasites attacking the SIKHS/Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Read the History..Radha Soamis used to have Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Parkash.....Namdharees used to have the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji parkash...Nanksarees still have the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji parkahs..BUT they also have PICTURES fo their DEAD BABAS..slowly taking over in nagar Kirtans where the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is being PHASED OUT....Watch Videos of nanaksaree nagar Kirtan on their Dead baba B{censored}es...ONLY Pictures on the PALKIS..no Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji anywhere to be seen....

That Baba is now DEAD. His OFF-SHOOT branch of Nanksar is called BABEKEH...and they are strong in the Malwa Region where they run babake Group of Colleges etc... IN FACT..Dhadriwallah...rarrehwallh.. Guriqbal of Kaula trust..Late harbans jagadhriwallah...etc etc DERAWADEES.... are all  off shoots of Nanaksar...they are all over the palce..in various names deras etc...ALL Busy AMASSING PRIVATE PROPERTY< COLLEGES ETC in their own names, and with famaily as adminstrators etc..proeprties made with GOLUCK form sangats..BUT properties registered in Private names..NOT SANGAT name.


----------



## Admin (Aug 5, 2011)

Can we have a link to the youtube video!


----------



## sachbol (Aug 6, 2011)

Sadh Sangatji,

Waheguruji ka Khalsa Waheguruji ki Fateh

Today I was seeing a video clip about so called baba Ashutosh. 

I think our own house requires thorough cleaning. The dirt is so called sants and babas who are just making us fools. They 
are not to be blamed as it is their business. They are here for money, cars and a big following which we are providing. 
Yes the buck stops at my door step:interestedsingh:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2011)

its some site hosted by www.dailymotion.com/vidoes...search for babeke...


----------

